# Why do police mail citations?



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I was wondering why police mail citations? I got a ticket mailed to me after an accident; why don't police just cite at the scene. I also have heard (read online) that it is sometimes done for speeding tickets to, where the cop pulls someone over for speeding and tells them they can expect a ticket in the mail. In such a blatant violation why don't just give the person a ticket there and then. 

Thanks


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

If the cop didn't have a hat on and can probably shred the ticket.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Because maybe your violation wasn't as blatant. Unlike speeding stops, the police don't witness most traffic accidents they _respond to_ and they therefore require a degree of investigation, more than may be practical to keep you hanging around the MVA scene for.

Be happy that the cop most likely looked into the accident further. If he had issued you one on scene, would you be complaining he didn't investigate enough before he handed you the citation?

And if it's a citation for money, remember the officer actually did you a bit of favor. Remember, you can't appeal a warning which can suck when you have to go before the insurance appeal for the accident.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Question answered.


----------

